

IT experts question architecture of Obamacare website - ericcumbee
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/10/05/us-usa-healthcare-technology-analysis-idUSBRE99407T20131005

======
kclay
First the work is outsourced , then they can't even follow fundamental
guidelines for building websites and this site cost 300+mill ? I'm done... get
your stuff together first the shutdown now you can't even service the people
for the needs in which caused the shutdown, yeap get your stuff together.

------
PaulHoule
There are plenty of system out there that load hundreds of JavaScript files
without getting overloaded.

